# Tips for losing weight...sorry not bunny related!



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yet again another post with nothing to do with bunnies so sorryy! But like many others I only really post here!

I really want to lose some weight...Im not majorly over weight at all but in the last year I have really started putting on weight to the point that even my clothes dont look nice on me any more lol could be due to the fact it looks like im squeezing into them.

I really need motivation and tips on how to stick to it. I know I can lose weight if I get my mind on it. A few years back I was quite chubby and lost 2 stones with weight watchers but I used to go to the meeting religiously lol! I cant afford to go every week now so I just need something I can do at home. I have just ordered a Davina work out DVD which I will hopefully start doing regularly! I am also planning on cutting out all sweet stuff except for sugar in my tea and also watching portion sizes.

Does anyone have any tips or advice or even stories of what you found worked or didnt.

Perhaps thids could be our own thread dedicated to helping each other asking each other how much we have lost etc like a support group lol!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hi umber
i started slim-fast a couple of weeks ago and in 1st week lost 6lb but due to recent events i gave up easily lol but i now am not in the mood keep thinking life is for living and not stressing over how big my butt is lol. 
i know i wont keep feeling like this and in a few weeks il stress again.

i did the cambridge diet last year and lost 2.5 stone in a matter of 8 weeks but sadly all my hard work went to pot over xmas and although i put all the weight back on i never put the size back as i was an 18 when i started it and now im a 14 yet the same weight as last year, confusing lol


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

There is a new product available over the counter now called "Alli"....it contains something called Orlistat...you take a pill with each meal and it prevents up to 40% of fat consumed being digested...instead, it passes through you and you lose it in the toilet.

It is really meant for "bigger" people, and was only available as prescription from your Dr until last week.

The pill really is a deterrent from eating too much fat...if you eat too much, you will need the loo fast! So, it helps you stick to healthier foods.

It doesn't effect your brain or heart, so no side effects...other than needing the loo fast if you eat too much fast and it needs to get rid of it for you.

The pills are 60mg, whereas from the Dr they are 120mg. And, they cost around £35 per pack from the chemist. If your BMI is above average, your Dr can prescribe them for free.

Many people have lost weight through them as they are safe and can re-direct you into cutting out un-needed fat. It will not get rid of any protein or carbs from your diet.
It is also recommended you excercise with them, and eat better.

I swim 3 or 4 times a week, and i find it makes me want to eat healthier after an hour of excercise.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Umber,

I have the Jordan workout dvd and the Nell McAndrew dvd workout!! I dont ever use them i could have sent these to you!!

You look really slim on your facebook photos!! 


Get the Wii Fit!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> hi umber
> i started slim-fast a couple of weeks ago and in 1st week lost 6lb but due to recent events i gave up easily lol but i now am not in the mood keep thinking life is for living and not stressing over how big my butt is lol.
> i know i wont keep feeling like this and in a few weeks il stress again.
> 
> i did the cambridge diet last year and lost 2.5 stone in a matter of 8 weeks but sadly all my hard work went to pot over xmas and although i put all the weight back on i never put the size back as i was an 18 when i started it and now im a 14 yet the same weight as last year, confusing lol


Hey fraggy how exactly does slim fast work and is it expensive to do?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

yes I had recently heard of that pill Molly...do you know how long 1 box lasts?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Hi Umber,
> 
> I have the Jordan workout dvd and the Nell McAndrew dvd workout!! I dont ever use them i could have sent these to you!!
> 
> ...


ahhhh thanks Kelly if I dont have much luck with Davina ill let u know!

I desperatly want a Wii Fit....but 1st I need to get a Wii lol and that doesnt seem likely unfortunatly


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

umber said:


> yes I had recently heard of that pill Molly...do you know how long 1 box lasts?


Hi Umber,

No not sure how long it lasts...probably a month I would think...quite expensive, but supposed to work.

Check in the chemist's...they seem to be promoting it everywhere right now. And it is exactly the same as the prescribed pill, only half the dose. We met a guy last yr who was using it and lost 5 stone! That's how I remember all the facts...he had to lose weight for an op and his dr gave him that.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I use a big TAPe across my mouth!/...lol

only last 15 mins..lol

Its really hard sometimes i know i have been there i gave up :frown2:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> I use a big TAPe across my mouth!/...lol
> 
> only last 15 mins..lol
> 
> Its really hard sometimes i know i have been there i gave up :frown2:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

This morning I bought myself some Dutch CrispBakes from the Tesco Light CHoices range and Oh My God they are soooo yummy!

Thought Id share my diet tip of the day!  although I do like the sounds of Sochas tip of taping up my mouth lol!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

umber said:


> This morning I bought myself some Dutch CrispBakes from the Tesco Light CHoices range and Oh My God they are soooo yummy!
> 
> Thought Id share my diet tip of the day!  although I do like the sounds of Sochas tip of taping up my mouth lol!


Have you heard of the 18in4 diet?

Not sure if it works, but the concept is to eat foods which cancel each other out. You stay on the strict diet for 4 days, then have 2 weeks off and do it again if u want...or u can stay on it for 8 days.

You are meant to lose 18lbs in 4 days. :

I downloaded it from the net, altho its also available on ebay a bit cheaper.

It was 27 US dollars, or £13....the guy who created it charged me £27 instead of £13!! I wrote and asked him to re-imburse me the difference, but he never did.

Therefore, I am quite willing to pass the diet on for free, as the cheeky bugger charged me double, and I will now happily pass on his diet to save him ripping off others!!!

BTW...I did it for 4 days and felt great...then had a big Sunday lunch, so don't know if I lost that much. Will def do it again tho!:thumbup1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Have you heard of the 18in4 diet?
> 
> Not sure if it works, but the concept is to eat foods which cancel each other out. You stay on the strict diet for 4 days, then have 2 weeks off and do it again if u want...or u can stay on it for 8 days.
> 
> ...


ohhhhh yes plsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss pass it on to meee


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

yes will do...u will have to send me a private message with ur e mail.

I'm not supposed to do this, but sod him for cheating me out of my money!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay my Davina the Box Set just arrived im gonna start sweating it out now woooo hoooo! ALthough I do think healthy eating and portion sizes helps loads... I only been really trying 2 days and I can already see and feel a small difference! I have also been drinking loads of water which I dont usually do!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

umber said:


> Yay my Davina the Box Set just arrived im gonna start sweating it out now woooo hoooo! ALthough I do think healthy eating and portion sizes helps loads... I only been really trying 2 days and I can already see and feel a small difference! I have also been drinking loads of water which I dont usually do!


Good on you!

I joined a health club in january and vowed to stick to my swimming.

I swim 1100 metres in 40 mins 3 or 4 times a week. ( And no stopping:crazy

My fiance said I'm getting bigger guns than him!! 

It gets addictive too...probably like runners, although I can't run as have a back injury.

The excercise makes me feel great, and it makes me drink water...usually 2 litres a day...and my skin feels great too.

Keep it up!!!


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

the tablets your on about from th chemist sound a bit naff. you take them and eat a low fat diet, and they help your body to lose the extra fat. but its got to go somewhere. read an article last week about it where a women woke up and there was an oily substance all over her bed!! Basically, fat had come out of her bottom whilst she slept, she also had to be careful when she went out, as she couldn't control it!!!

Think i'd rather stay fat


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

nickylowe40 said:


> the tablets your on about from th chemist sound a bit naff. you take them and eat a low fat diet, and they help your body to lose the extra fat. but its got to go somewhere. read an article last week about it where a women woke up and there was an oily substance all over her bed!! Basically, fat had come out of her bottom whilst she slept, she also had to be careful when she went out, as she couldn't control it!!!
> 
> Think i'd rather stay fat


That's why I was talking about how they are meant as a deterrent, not a weight loss pill.

If you read again, I said they are supposed to lean you towards eating more healthily....the woman you mentioned obviously ate too much fat and the result with the tablets is that they pass the oil through so you don't absorb it.

If you are going to take the pills and carry on eating too much fatty foods, then you will s**t yourself! They are supposed to make you realise you are over feeding your body with the wrong stuff.

The packet would have explained that, so it's her own fault.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> That's why I was talking about how they are meant as a deterrent, not a weight loss pill.
> 
> If you read again, I said they are supposed to lean you towards eating more healthily....the woman you mentioned obviously ate too much fat and the result with the tablets is that they pass the oil through so you don't absorb it.
> 
> ...


My sister satrted these tablets last week and I saw her the other day and already noticed a difference and she said the same thing... its helping her eat a less fatty diet!

I shall pm you my email address!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

umber said:


> My sister satrted these tablets last week and I saw her the other day and already noticed a difference and she said the same thing... its helping her eat a less fatty diet!
> 
> I shall pm you my email address!


yes do...will e mail u that diet.

Good on your sister aswell! You feel sick if you eat too much fat and have the pill, so you turn your nose up at high fat foods...that's how they work.

You wouldn't want to take one and eat a fry up!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I really wouldn't go with that Alli pill.
Ther have been trials of it and it can cause an oily substance to come out of you when you don't even realise. Though, some people don't care as they are losing weight.
However, I think it's better to eat healthily and exercise.
I've tried this numerous times and have given up lol, but have lost 3 stone so far.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I really wouldn't go with that Alli pill.
> Ther have been trials of it and it can cause an oily substance to come out of you when you don't even realise. Though, some people don't care as they are losing weight.
> However, I think it's better to eat healthily and exercise.
> I've tried this numerous times and have given up lol, but have lost 3 stone so far.


That's what I was explaining Emzie...if you eat too much fat and take that pill, it WILL pass the oil through you...so it's a deterrent!!!
If you don't pig out, you won't get all the oil.
Anyway, it does say to try taking the pill whilst at home first of all, so you know how quickly it will effect you.

And, as i said in my 1st post...it helps u eat healthily and I also said u should excercise.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry, I hadn't actually read through the whole thread, so I didn't realise you had already explained it


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I really wouldn't go with that Alli pill.
> Ther have been trials of it and it can cause an oily substance to come out of you when you don't even realise. Though, some people don't care as they are losing weight.
> However, I think it's better to eat healthily and exercise.
> I've tried this numerous times and have given up lol, but have lost 3 stone so far.


And BTW....it's not a new pill...there have been trials on it for years as it has been available by prescription for years.

It's available over the counter now as it isn't deemed dangerous, and doesn't cause side effects....which I also mentioned in my 1st post...as it doesn't effect the heart or brain.

I'm sure for a lot of people it's a blessing, as long as they know how it works and read the facts.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I never actually said it was a new pill. I was just stating what I knew. 
As said before, I didn't read the whole thread, so hadn't realised you'd already explained.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I never actually said it was a new pill. I was just stating what I knew.
> As said before, I didn't read the whole thread, so hadn't realised you'd already explained.


i had already posted that before you posted....what I meant by saying it isn't a new pill, was that you said there had been trials on it...i was just pointing out that there have been ongoing trials on it for yrs as it's been around for yrs.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahh ok then.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I had 2 friends loose loads of weight!! One did weight watchers very strictly and exercised, the other became a veggie (not to loose weight she didnt want to eat animals anymore) she already goes to the gym but just cutting out the meat she is super slim and trim!

Me I have IBS so my body just does not let me grow above a certain weight - go get yourself a faulty digestive system is my only other solution! x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

mimi g said:


> I had 2 friends loose loads of weight!! One did weight watchers very strictly and exercised, the other became a veggie (not to loose weight she didnt want to eat animals anymore) she already goes to the gym but just cutting out the meat she is super slim and trim!
> 
> Me I have IBS so my body just does not let me grow above a certain weight - go get yourself a faulty digestive system is my only other solution! x


My friend has IBS...she carries Immodium Instants everywhere!!!

And she can't eat pizza....needless to say, she's super teeny!!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> My friend has IBS...she carries Immodium Instants everywhere!!!
> 
> And she can't eat pizza....needless to say, she's super teeny!!


I have to do the same....it got really bad last year and I had to go to hospital but i been ok for ages...i have to avoid anything hot or spicy, garlic, caffiene and worst of all stress!! x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I wouldnt use the tablet thing although it sounds really good as I dont plan on losing loads and loads of weight maybe maximum 1 stone! I just feel a bit tubby these days lol!

YEs weight watchers works. I did it a few years back and stuck to it and lost 2 stones it actually teaches you how to eat properly and healthly!

I think ill stick to my new work out DVD plus just generally eating really healthy as I have been doing for almost 3 days now yay!


----------

